# Jr Gent I vs Jr Gent II



## healeydays (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok folks, dumb question time.  I'm newer to IAP and penturning in general, so I have a basic historic question on a couple well known kits.  

What is the difference between the Jr Gent I and the Jr Gent II rollerball kits and pens in general?

Mike B


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 4, 2013)

There have been several past discussions I believe to find. 

From craft supplies, the I is part of their apprentice line while the 2 is part of their artisan line (generally higher quality kits that carry their lifetime guarantee.  

The 1 seem to have plastic threads that are exposed (like the baron family) while the 2 has metal threads on the parts that are visible. 

Generally, the 2 has the higher end platings (titanium, rhodium). 

The exception seems to be that Smitty's offers the 1 in Rhodium.  Craft supplies does not.  

Different drills and different bushings.

I've made and recommend the 2 as a great kit.  I haven't tried the 1 but I think it will be decent.  It can be purchased quite a bit less expensively.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey mike from what I've seen on both that I own is the JG 1 uses smaller bits I believe a 10mm and 12mm. The JG 2 uses a 10.5 and a 12.5mm. I use both and like both equally.....


----------



## healeydays (Sep 4, 2013)

I did go looking and read 20+ threads, but sometimes explainations get buried and tough to find.  

Does anyone know what the Jr Gent rollerball that Timberbits sells is considered?  They don't use a designation after the name.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's a 1


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's a Jr. Gent 2


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> From craft supplies, the I is part of their apprentice line while the 2 is part of their artisan line (generally higher quality kits that carry their lifetime guarantee.




Dan - DO you have a link to the Craft Supplies lifetime guarantee information?  I can't find that on their website and wanted to look into it more.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 4, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Does anyone know what the Jr Gent rollerball that Timberbits sells is considered? They don't use a designation after the name.


 
The Jr. Gent II is sold as Jr. Gentlemans Pen Kits.
JR Gentleman's Pen Kits

Gentlemans Pen Kits are sold as SN Gent Pen Kits
Pen Making :: Rollerball and Fountain Pen Kits :: SN Gent Pen Kits - Pen Kits, Pen blanks, Clock Kits and wood turning accessories.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 4, 2013)

Brad G had some problems with the Jr. Gent  if I recall correctly. Let me see if I can't find the thread......


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's the thread I remembered but I'm not sure if he is talking about the Jr. Gent 1, Jr. Gent II, or a full sized Gentlemans pen kit.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/clip-failure-gent-pen-kit-95408/


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 4, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> Dan - DO you have a link to the Craft Supplies lifetime guarantee information?  I can't find that on their website and wanted to look into it more.



Can't easily find the specifics either.  Maybe I'm mistaken. 

They do say that both lines come with 100% satisfaction guarantee.  No specific timeline given.  

Can anybody who's dealt with a a problem with a kit awhile after purchase comment on craftsupplies response?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 4, 2013)

Generally you get what you pay for ... True in the tools we buy and the pen kits.

Yes, the jr. Gent I has plastic threads which are visible and the better platings are often not as readily available .... But, it's an inexpensive kit and IMO worth it's price compared to others in the price range.  
The jr gent II isn't without it's problems either. In fact I have made fewer jr gent II's and had far more problems with them. Fwtw


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 4, 2013)

The jr gent I was the first jr gent from Craft Supplies. Then they changed the threads and the size of the two barrels and called it the jr gent II. Then other vendors started importing the jr gent I directly and Craft Supplies made it available again when they started the apprentice and artisan classifications. 

The Jr gent I is very close to the same pen as the baron. If better platings are wanted then look to the baron. I personally like the threads on the jr gent I and the baron much better than the threads on the jr gent II. I too have had problems with the jr gent II and rarely make one. I am a big fan of the baron but I know many are not.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Lenny said:


> Generally you get what you pay for ... True in the tools we buy and the pen kits.
> 
> Yes, the jr. Gent I has plastic threads which are visible and the better platings are often not as readily available .... But, it's an inexpensive kit and IMO worth it's price compared to others in the price range.
> The jr gent II isn't without it's problems either. In fact I have made fewer jr gent II's and had far more problems with them. Fwtw


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Sep 4, 2013)

its_virgil said:


> The jr gent I was the first jr gent from Craft Supplies. Then they changed the threads and the size of the two barrels and called it the jr gent II. Then other vendors started importing the jr gent I directly and Craft Supplies made it available again when they started the apprentice and artisan classifications.
> 
> The Jr gent I is very close to the same pen as the baron. If better platings are wanted then look to the baron. I personally like the threads on the jr gent I and the baron much better than the threads on the jr gent II. I too have had problems with the jr gent II and rarely make one. I am a big fan of the baron but I know many are not.
> 
> ...



Now you've got me curious... I just looked at the Barons and I'm not sure if I like them or not... I think I'll get a couple to see how they turn out. Sometimes there's is a world of difference in what you're seeing between pictures on the internet and what you are holding in your hand.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 4, 2013)

You will have to remember that the Baron has same size bushings on each tube, the Jr Gent 1 has same size bushings on the large tube and 2 different on the small tube.

Lin.


----------



## GaryT45 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Craft Supplies Jr. Gent 1 uses a 25/64" bit for the lower tube, and a 15/32" bit for the upper tube (I've also used a 29/64" instead of the 15/32") .  The Jr. Gent II uses 10.5mm and 12.5mm.


----------



## panamag8or (Sep 5, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> The exception seems to be that Smitty's offers the 1 in Rhodium.  Craft supplies does not.



He also has them in gold T/N. I have the TBC bushings, so I'm sticking with the 1 as long as someone is selling them.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 5, 2013)

Yep, one of the differences. I should have mentioned that. Thanks.
Do a good turn  daily!
Don



lorbay said:


> You will have to remember that the Baron has same size bushings on each tube, the Jr Gent 1 has same size bushings on the large tube and 2 different on the small tube.
> 
> Lin.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2013)

healeydays said:


> I did go looking and read 20+ threads, but sometimes explainations get buried and tough to find.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Jr Gent rollerball that Timberbits sells is considered?  They don't use a designation after the name.


Contrary to what you've beem told by some...the kit sold by Timberbits as Junior Gentleman's Pen Kit is a Jr Gent 1 at least the picture on therir web site and the price indicate that it is a Jr Gent 1.  

The male threads on Jr Gent 1 are not plastic, they are metal plated with black enamel. The female is a plastic insert in the centerband to avoid metal on metal contact.

The Jr Gent 1 is in fact available with high end finishes (gold TN and Rhodium), generally at a much lower price than the Jr Gent 2 but not from as many vendors.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2013)

Lenny said:


> Generally you get what you pay for ... True in the tools we buy and the pen kits.
> 
> Yes, the jr. Gent I has* plastic threads* which are visible and the better platings are often not as readily available .... But, it's an inexpensive kit and IMO worth it's price compared to others in the price range.
> The jr gent II isn't without it's problems either. In fact I have made fewer jr gent II's and had far more problems with them. Fwtw


The male threads are metal with black enamel....the female insert in the center band was changed from metal to plastic to avoid metal on metal contact causing premature wear on the male threads.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the correction Smitty. 
My point was some people don't like the look of the exposed black threads but in my experience they have fewer problems than the jr. Gent II.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 7, 2013)

My personal opinion is that either the Jr Gent 1 or Jr Gent 2 show off a nice blank very well and hence make pretty good looking pens.  I have a couple of dandies of each (both FP and Rollerball) in my collection


----------



## Irish Pat (Sep 8, 2013)

The Jr Gent kit from David at Timberbits is the Jr Gent I,they are available in 2 different platings(Chrome & 24ct Gold)both RB/FP.Drill Bit - 11.9mm and 10mm.These kits are selling at AUD $5,if you buy up to AUD $80 it is only $5 or Free Shipping over AUD $80,I have bought these kits and have had no problems.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 8, 2013)

GaryT45 said:


> *The Craft Supplies Jr. Gent 1 uses a 25/64" bit for the lower tube, and a 15/32" bit for the upper tube (I've also used a 29/64" instead of the 15/32")* . The Jr. Gent II uses 10.5mm and 12.5mm.


 Most jr gent 1 kits now say you can use either the ASE bits you mention or 12mm and 10mm. Using a slightly different than recommended drill bit is fairly common.


----------

